# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Realizohet dora e pare qe "flet' me trurin

## aMLe

*Ne Piza te Italise eshte realizuar dora e pare bionike, e cila mund te kontrollohet drejteperdrejte nga truri i njeriut. Eksperimenti eshte kryer te nje italo-brazilian, i cili e humbi doren ne nje aksident, por tashme ai ka pese gishta plotesisht te rinj, te cilet funksionojne te pavarur nga njeri-tjetri.
Pas shume muajsh stervitjeje, elektrodat jane vendosur brenda fibrave nervore, duke lejuar te krijohet nje komunikim me trurin. Per pacientin nuk ka pasur asnje komplikacion. Ne kete menyre, njeriu jo vetem kontrollon levizjet, por merr edhe stimuj ndjesore. Nderkohe, shkencetaret bejne me dije se do perserisin eksperimentin edhe me paciente te tjere per te konfirmuar efikasitetin e sistemit.

Dora e rende rreth dy kilograme, ka gishta alumini. Mekanizmat qe lejojne levizjet jane te hekurta, ndersa mbulesa eshte ne fibra karboni. Ky mjet kontrollohet plotesisht nga sistemi nervor i pacientit fale kater elektrodave te ndertuara nga kompania gjermane Ibmt. Kosoto e ketij projekti eshte 2 milione euro dhe financohet nga fondi evropian.*

----------


## ida_ida

bravo ju qofte sa ka ec shkenca!

----------

